# """Mini photo comp 8 poll"""



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

This was the hardest comp for me to judge so far, as some of the pics posted were loosely adhering to the brief as I saw it. However the poll allows for ten choices and I've managed to whittle them down (or up) to give you those ten to choose from. I'm sorry if your pic hasn't been included this time. Please try again next time.:thumb: As requested I've made a small change to the poll as in not including names. I'll reveal the winner at the end. The brief for this one was, "*Standing out in a crowd*"

Spitfire.

1.







2.







3.







4.







5.







6.







7.







8.







9.







10.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Making sure you all know this poll is up and running. Please vote:thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

No 10 for me :thumb:


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

voted :thumb:


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

chillly said:


> No 10 for me :thumb:


No.10 for me too!!


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

All good shots - annoyed I haven't had a lot of time recently and wanted to enter this anyways for me it was a hard choice between 1 and 10 but plumped for 1 - a very good candid shot 

Well Done to all :thumb:


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

No.3 good luck


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Voted. :thumb:


----------



## ay4alex (Apr 15, 2009)

Absolutely love number 2. Love the Contrast.


----------



## Goju5 (May 22, 2008)

Have voted, but could have kicked myself for not reading properly and seeing that it was themed lol  Good luck to the entrants!


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

241 views and 38 votes mmmm


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

spitfire said:


> 241 views and 38 votes mmmm


This is a difficult comp as the brief hasn't really been met IMO


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Daily bump. Keep the votes coming folks.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

BTTT
:wave::thumb:


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

I think its important not to vote on the best picture, but the picture that fits the brief...am I wrong??

cheers.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Judas said:


> I think its important not to vote on the best picture, but the picture that fits the brief...am I wrong??
> 
> cheers.


Your absolutely right :thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Daily bump. Please vote:thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Just over 24hrs of voting left. Have your say:thumb:


----------



## G900GTI (May 20, 2007)

BTTT again


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Very close this one!:wave::thumb:


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Where has No 10 went??? It's not there for me anymore.
Seems to be back now, must have been my side.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Congratulations to Billy aka *GRINNALL V8. *Cracking picture, and deserved winner of Comp number 8.:thumb:

Thanks also to the other competitors, this comp was a close run thing


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Well done Billy. Great candid shot.


----------



## Grinnall v8 (Feb 18, 2008)

WooooHoooo thanks guys:thumb::thumb: will try and get
more pics for the wee photo coms next year...
(was close at the end:doublesho)


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

well done Grinnall v8 :thumb:

If any traders on DW are looking, I am sure Spitfire would not mind a little prize for the winners of the next Photo comp.:thumb:

A big thanks to him for running this. :thumb::thumb::thumb:



Maxtor.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Close one this was, Maxtor & Spitfire I am more than happy to put a few detailing things together for a prize on the next comp' 

Baz


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Auto Detox said:


> Close one this was, Maxtor & Spitfire I am more than happy to put a few detailing things together for a prize on the next comp'
> 
> Baz


One of us will contact you shortly:thumb:


----------

